# Here to learn today.



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Im not a framer, I have a small job in town here. Right now it is acoustic tile ceiling with paneling that goes up the wall but stops short of the old ceiling. Whats the best way to build a hard lid for this guys bedrooms? One of them is square but the other has a chimney or pipe chase.... I know its going to build anything in place, should I frame it in metal for that reason?


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I was thinking frame it down too the paneling and trim the edges instead of angle tape... some what of a floating ceiling.


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Would be difficult to do this in lumber framing as it would have to be built in place which would result in all of the frames having to be toe nailed.... much easier with metal, but im no metal framer and unsure about supporting it.... my longest span is 12 ft, Im going to hang it in the same direction its framed... so I'm going to strap it with RC.... do I need drop down Tee's or wire tie to support the middle of the ceiling?


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

650 grid wire up like drop ceiling. Do you have a laser?

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

You can attach it with studs fastened to floor joists If you have access to them.

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah drop it down past the wall panels by about half an inch, then run a shadowline at the wall/ceiling junction... Trim tex do a tear away shadowline 
And if you don't have a laser..hire one or borrow one 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks guys. Pretty sure the spacing on the ties is 48 oc, is that correct?


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Framing questions in the finishing section lol.... to be honest I trust finishers with the final product far more than just framers, or just hangers..... no one hangs a job lile the taper lmao


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Most finishers can't frame,,, in my experience.
https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...ywall-suspension-system-catalog-en-AC3152.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I've found that a sharp and bright individual can learn anything. But once you have moved along in a trade, you are accustomed to a decent wage. It is unlikely you will get that same wage as an apprentice to a new trade. So people get stuck in one particular field. They don't want to take the pay cut necessary to learn something new.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Most finishers can't frame,,, in my experience.
> https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...ywall-suspension-system-catalog-en-AC3152.pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I can frame hang and finish to a high quality... You need to be across the whole trade in my opinion or you will not get the work 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Up this way we get paid better to frame.... I just talked to my framer and he said that cold roll and hat channel would be the fastest way to frame it.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't know the framing specifications from where you guys are from.
But if you post a photo I'm sure someone can help you out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

